# What's wrong with my AI Servo AF?



## Jack56 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi all,
Well, I hope there's nothing 
wrong with my AI Servo AF. What am I doing wrong? I've searched the net for really some hours and can't find the solution. I want to make some photos of flying birds. I took these steps:
1. Choose AI Servo
2. High speed Continuous Shooting
3. 6 points highlighted 

When I push the button half, nothing happens. Well, no "beep", but the points aren't searching for the object. 
What am I doing wrong. I really hope someone can help me out!
Thank for reading my question.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 19, 2015)

You didn't write which body you are using, but I can tell you that the 5D3 does not do focus-confirmation beeps and blinks while in AI Servo mode.


----------



## Jack56 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks. Yes, it's the mark5dIII.


----------

